# Port St Lucie, FL



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all, I'm going to be in Port St. Lucie visiting my inlaws from Jan. 21st to Feb. 4th. I'm bringing my road bike and would love to get in on some organized group rides or races. Anything going on you can recommend around the area? Also, I will have access to a car.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry, that's Port St. Lucie Florida!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

zmotion.com has a group called Camp Valor in the Jupiter area, a bit south of you. The Zmotion camps are typically well run and good people


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Disclaimer: Not an endorsement.

Binged: "port st lucie bike shop"

and found:

Sprocket's Group Rides! - Sprockets Adventures, Inc, Port St. Lucie, FL


----------

